# Dishplayer -- NEED HELP



## Loose Cannon (Oct 3, 2002)

Somebody has to know how to help me. My dishplayer will not do anything but try to dial WEBTV to see if the latest version of software is installed. Even if I let it call the "tollfree" number and then an area "347" number it cycles the power and then calls again. I have tried the 32768, 411, and 217 codes. 

Any suggestion are appreciated (other than buy a new box). Thanks.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Generally, this means you've had a hard drive failure. So the box is just continuously trying to dial? It never puts up a message?

Can you hear the drive spinning?
You could plug it into a PC and run manufacturers diagonstics.
If you can swap a hard drive in a PC,. you can do it on the dishplayer.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

When you pull up info from a 411 option is it showing hardware failure (ie: version 1234 version 1234)? I would call Dish tech support to get the matter resolved. Before calling you might try a hard reset, that may work.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hi Loose Cannon and welcome to DBSTalk.Com :hi:

I'm with David. Probably a hard drive failure. Have you tried the "Jenny" code? That is 8675309.

The hard drive is very easy to replace. For instructions, use this link:

http://ben.reser.org/dishplayer/upgrade-howto.html

Hope this helps and again, welcome!


----------



## Loose Cannon (Oct 3, 2002)

Thank you for the ideas. I have not tried the "jenny" code becuase my understanding was that it was only to download the newest webtv version -- which I don't want to do. I don't think the HD is broken becuase it sounds the same way it always has. 

I don't get that "version 1234" error message. 

Any other ideas, why can't I get to the dish home page?


----------



## LadyTalia (Oct 4, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Loose Cannon (Oct 3, 2002)

But, why do I even have to download? I don't want to use webtv. This thing is really a piece of junk!


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

You might also try power down (button onthe DP, wait for lights to stop blinking) , pull smartcard, unplug from the outlet, wait 5 minutes, pug back in, power on, reinsert smartcard.

This is one of the few ways to do a hard reboot.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

YES, I should have said that first (as others have). Try the plug and/or smart card pull before messing with the hard drive.

It's not trying to download just WebTV software (though that is part of it). The WebTV side of the box (what we call the client) drives all PTV funcions (as well as WebTV). You can't change channels without it.

The Dishplayer boots and pulls the client software off the Hard Drive. If it can't 'see' the software it dials out to get it. Once it starts downloading it might notice that the Hard Drive can't be written (usually with a message like 'Your Internet Terminal Needs to be Repaired or Replaced').

Might be a little smarter if it checked the hard drive before starting the download.

Your unit getting stuck in a download loop is not what I've generally herd as an indication of a hard drive failure (another reason to try the resets).

Just because the hard drive spins doesn't mean it's working (just one of the indications). You can also listen for unusual head-seek sounds as the drive spins up.

Many people consider a failed Dishplayer hard drive as a good excuse to upgrade to a larger one (after crying over the lost PPVs).



> This thing is really a piece of junk!


The Dishplayer has its quirks, but it's ability to recover from a failed hard drive is probably one of the better things about this box.


----------



## Loose Cannon (Oct 3, 2002)

David,

Thanks for your post. If I change out the hard drive and follow the Ben Riser page how do I assure thatthe new hard drive works properly?

Also, has anyone noticed that the paint comes off the buttons of the dishnetwork 7200 remote?

Thanks again, 
Loose


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loose Cannon _
> David,
> 
> Thanks for your post. If I change out the hard drive and follow the Ben Riser page how do I assure thatthe new hard drive works properly?


There is always a risk when you upgrade hardware (there's actually a risk of failure anytime is plugged in and your using it).

If you've tried ALL the reset procedures (including the Jenny code)...

It would be helpful to verify that the old hard drive is really defective and it's not something else in the Dishplayer). The best way is to plug the drive into a PC and run the Drive vendor diagnostics.

You can minimize the risk by using a hard drive that others have reported to work. My favorites are the Western Digital 120 gig or less as all seem to be compatible. Some Maxtors have been problamatic. Try a search in this forum "Dishplayer Hard Drive" and you'll get a lot more info.

Wearing a wrist strap will also reduce risk of failure (I generally just try to keep one hand on a 'ground'). Swapping a Dishplayer hard drive is easier then swapping one on a PC - if you can do that, you can definately do this.

Once the drive is in the Dishplayer, record till it fills up (programs start dropping off). Make sure you get the expected number of hours (1 hour is approximately 1.4 gig).

If you're very nervous about the swap, you shouldn't do it.


> Also, has anyone noticed that the paint comes off the buttons of the dishnetwork 7200 remote?


No, but I don't use that remote on a daily basis.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Also, avoid 7200 RPM hard drives. Only use 5400 if possible. The 7200 RPM hard drives generate too much heat.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

The remote button labels suck. Fortunately after several years of use, at least we know the button locations by heart. Of course when my Mom comes to visit, she is totally lost with the 20 blank buttons staring at her. 

Go with a WD 5400 rpm 80 GB harddrive. These babies have the best price going right now (about $89). Roughly 65 hrs of recording, great value and works terrific in the DP.


----------



## Loose Cannon (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks for all you help. I'm still trying to salvage the 17gb, but I guess worse case scenario is that it winds up in my computer (storing digital photos that I will never look at).


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I've had a Western Digital 120 Gig 7200 RPM drive in my Dishplayer for around 6 months. Doesn't seem noticably hotter then before. The whine is slightly louder.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *Also, avoid 7200 RPM hard drives. Only use 5400 if possible. The 7200 RPM hard drives generate too much heat. *


Make sure you also use WD. Many MAxtor, Seagate and other non-WD drives have been known to have issues. WD 5400 80GB max should work. If you don't do more than 30 hours, a 40GB should be fine.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I looked up some hard drive power numbers and posted in another thread. (Probably a bit off topic):

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=61922#post61922

I generally coorelate heat and power (since power goes in to make the heat).

The Western Digital 7200 is a bit power hungry. It's possible that some Dishplayer power supplies might not be able to handle it (we really don't know how much margin is there).

I can really only speak to my personal experience that the 7200 120 Gig drive seems to be working ok. I think I remember 1 or 2 messages of people having failures with 7200 RPM drives. This doesn't seem like a particularly large number.

I would certainly try the keep the Dishplayer surrounded by open space if running this drive (but then the Dishplayer really needs this with any drive). You could also place a 120v muffin fan on top of the dishplayer (I haven't).


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

WD only has a one year warranty. Mine died at one year one month. Bought one with 3 year warranty. WD

PVR is tough service for hard drives...


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob Haller _
> *WD only has a one year warranty. Mine died at one year one month. Bought one with 3 year warranty. WD
> 
> PVR is tough service for hard drives... *


I think that depends on which drive (retail packaged?) and when you purchased it. Unfortunately, all manufactures have announced going to a 1 year warranty. I could be wrong on mine - I'll have to check when I get home.

I agree, PVR is way tougher on hard drives then a PC.


----------

